# Hand Knitted "Travelling Cable Wrap"



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This will keep you snug in the fall. Using Creative Twist Super Chunky by Rico Design

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giant-travelling-cable-wrap

£1.25


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Niiiiice! Cozy! Thank you!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So right! Very snug! Could have used this last winter where I live!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! Very pretty!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Love cables, love chunky cables even more!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful wrap,beautiful stitch!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pretty.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I love this!


----------

